# M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung



## Thrale (14. Februar 2018)

*M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe heute die XPG GAMMIX S10 PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 Solid State Drive in mein ASUS X Hero Wifi eingebaut und finde die M.2 auch im Gerätemanager, aber nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Die M.2 sitzt im M.2_1 Sockel dort steht "Supports PCIe 3.0 x4 and SATA mode M Key design and type ...2280 PCIe devices.

Hat jemand einen Rat?

EDIT: [GELÖST] Das Problem war, dass die Festplatte (wieso auch immer) einem Speciherpool zugeordnet war. 
Das Löschen des Pools hat den gewünschten Erfolg geracht


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Mach doch mal einen Screenshot der Datenträgerverwaltung, bitte.

Das ein neues Laufwerk eine Partition benötigt, welche anschliessend dann noch Formatiert werden muss, ist dir bekannt?


----------



## Thrale (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

bitteschön 

das C Laufwerk ist meine 840 EVO mit 256 GB


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Unter Eigenschaften der ADATA ist alles korrekt? Einstellungen BIOS korrekt?


----------



## Thrale (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Im BIOS habe ich beim M.2_1 Stecker sowohl "Auto" als auch "PCIe" versucht (SATA natürlich), andere Optionen gibt es im BIOS für den Steckplatz nicht.
In den Eigenschaften wüsste ich nicht nach was ich schauen sollte.
Da steht Standartlaufwerk usw. im Prinzip die selben Sachen wie bei der Samsung SSD


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Auf SATA sollte das BIOS nicht eingestellt sein... Ist ja kein SATA Laufwerk, bzw. die M.2 hat keine SATA Schnittstelle.

Unter Eigenschaften sollte zB stehen das die M.2 Betriebsbereit ist. Was steht unter dem Punkt Gerätestatus? "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei."?

Mal die M.2 im anderen Anschluss versucht?


----------



## Thrale (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Auf SATA sollte das BIOS nicht eingestellt sein... Ist ja kein SATA Laufwerk, bzw. die M.2 hat keine SATA Schnittstelle.
> 
> Unter Eigenschaften sollte zB stehen das die M.2 Betriebsbereit ist. Was steht unter dem Punkt Gerätestatus? "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei."?



ich meinte das in klammern (SATA natürlich NICHT), shy habe das nicht vergessen 

ja es steht "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei."
Speicherort: Bus Number 0, Target Id 0, LUN 0


----------



## Thrale (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Aus/Umbauen würde ich die SSD wirklich nur sehr sehr ungern.
Es ist mir zum einen fast nicht mehr möglich, zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht.
Die SSD wird ja vom System sogar richtig als Laufwerk im Gerätemanager erkannt...


----------



## Wulfn15 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Hallo was meinst du denn mit Pool? Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Könntest du mir bitte eine kurze Schritt für Schritt Anleitung geben?


----------



## Daniel-H (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: M.2 im Gerätemanager aber nicht Datenträgerverwaltung*

Ich schreibe das nur um den Beitrag damit abzuschließen, damit er auch anderen hilft.

Unter (WIN 10) Systemsteuerung ->System und Sicherheit -> Speicherplätze -> Speicherplatz verwalten gibt es die Option "Neuen Pool und Speicherplatz erstellen"

Sollte hier ein Speicherpool erstellt worden sein, musst du diesen wieder löschen wenn du das Laufwerk freigeben willst. Weiter geht´s dann mit der Datenträgerverwaltung

Ich muss da selbst drauf gekommen sein, konnte damit aber nichts anfangen, zum Glück habe ich noch diesen Beitrag gefunden.


----------



## FearLezZ90 (22. Februar 2022)

Super, hat geklappt!


----------

